# what is the purpose of extensions on stabilizers?



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

It's been a while since I read this but here is a PDF I found a while back about stabilizers and using them to control bow reaction. 

http://www.tenzone.u-net.com/Equipment/stabilisation/pdfs/stab4a4.pdf


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

alaz said:


> Why not use shorter side rods and longer front bar?


Mostly because regardless of bar length, the part of the bar that will always be close to your hand is what screws in close to the riser. Either way, many get the extension to get this part of the bar away from their hands. I shot for a long time without an extension, I threw one on a few months ago, and im indifferent towards either setup.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I use them because they look cool and many of the top shooters use them. 

Seriously, I messed about quite a bit with stabilizer setups, back when there were more than 2 local recurve shooters and we could all borrow stuff back and forth. I felt as though a 4" extender gave me the best starting point for putting on the center rod and side rods. I personally prefer a bow that jumps out and rotates, so the 4" extender helps with that. I could then mess around with the center rod weights and side rod weights to change the balance at full draw and the bow reaction at release. 

All these parts also have the added effect of adding weight, which I liked. 

"Average length" depends on your draw length and draw weight. High poundage and long arms= longer rods. If you asked hard, I would suggest starting with a center rod a couple of inches longer than your draw length, and side rods that are >1/3 the length of that. For me: 28" draw length means 30" center rod, and 12" side rods. A couple of longarmed gorillas I know have 30+" draw length, and they use 32 or 33" center rod, 5" extension, 14 or 15" side rods. So I feel as though I'm not too far off...


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

calbowdude said:


> I use them because they look cool and many of the top shooters use them.
> 
> Seriously, I messed about quite a bit with stabilizer setups, back when there were more than 2 local recurve shooters and we could all borrow stuff back and forth. I felt as though a 4" extender gave me the best starting point for putting on the center rod and side rods. I personally prefer a bow that jumps out and rotates, so the 4" extender helps with that. I could then mess around with the center rod weights and side rod weights to change the balance at full draw and the bow reaction at release.
> 
> ...


Are you using a 4" extender with your 30" main?


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

Like balance bars on a tightrope -- longer radius on the balance weight provides more inertia and stability. Longer radius also lowers center of gravity, resulting in more stable balance, less movement in the bow.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Xero said:


> Like balance bars on a tightrope -- longer radius on the balance weight provides more inertia and stability. Longer radius also lowers center of gravity, resulting in more stable balance, less movement in the bow.


I get the basic principle, just curious why put the v-bar 4" from the riser...and if that makes a difference.
I currently have a vbar attached to the riser, 2 15" side rods and a 30" main. It is working good for a starting point, but I was looking to start experimenting. 

I thought compound archery was addicting...


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Putting the V-bars out on the extension instead of the riser allows you to use less overall weight on the rods while also helping put the mass of your side rods closer to your hand. Basically it moves the entire center of gravity more forward without having to throw a hell of a lot of weight on the front and very little on the sides. Other than that, length of extension is a personal feel thing and just a way to fine tune the set-up. I've seen plenty of people just put them on there because everybody else does it, so if you experiment and don't find anything that works as well as your current set up then that set up is the way to go.

Personally I mostly use my v-bar set up as a way to counterbalance the long rod weight, add mass, and to help with a slight cant that sometimes creeps in on my shooting. I like a bow light in the riser but heavy on the rods and with a balance point a few inches in front of and below my hand that resists rotation as much as possible about the up-down axis. 
Find what works and see if you can learn and understand while you're at it. It's always fun!


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh and to guess on the question of average set ups- on recurve bows I've seen it would probably be about 28" with a 3-4 inch extension and 9 or 10 inch side rods at a relatively wide angle, 40-45 degrees.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes I am. It feels good, and also is still short enough for me to balance my bow on the ground or my foot while loading arrows. 



alaz said:


> Are you using a 4" extender with your 30" main?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks for the replies. I want to experiment...but trying to rule certain stuff out as it gets expensive. Not many opportunities to try stuff locally without buying it.


----------

